# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  اگه امتحانات نهایی پیش رو در خرداد بیوفتم چی میشه؟

## fargo

سلام
دوستان من شنیدم اگه امتحانات نهایی پیش رو بیوفتی نمیتونی برای ورودی دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی حتی اگه کنکور رو خوب داده باشی؟ :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): 
مطمعنم که شیمی وهندسه تحلیلی رو میوفتم
دوتا شونم داخلی هستش میشه کاری انجام بدی

----------


## Wild Rose

اگه خرداد بیوفتی...
شهریوری هم هست :Yahoo (4): 
اگه بازم بیوفتی...دیگه راهت نمیدن دانشگاه :Yahoo (21): 
شهریور قبول شی حله... :Yahoo (112):

----------


## fargo

> اگه خرداد بیوفتی...
> شهریوری هم هست
> اگه بازم بیوفتی...دیگه راهت نمیدن دانشگاه
> شهریور قبول شی حله...


دیگه کلا راهم نمیدن؟ :Yahoo (101): 
یا مثلا باید بری برای سال بعد

----------


## aloneboy051

دیگه به اونجاها نمیکشه  :Yahoo (4):  شما الان اگه بیوفتی هم مهم نیست الان به فکر کنکورت باش بعدش واسه شهوریور بخونی حله

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> سلام
> دوستان من شنیدم اگه امتحانات نهایی پیش رو بیوفتی نمیتونی برای ورودی دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی حتی اگه کنکور رو خوب داده باشی؟
> مطمعنم که شیمی وهندسه تحلیلی رو میوفتم
> دوتا شونم داخلی هستش میشه کاری انجام بدی


سلام 
هرچقدر هم خراب کنید بنظرم قبول میکنن 

تازه نمره ترم یک و مستمر هم هست همه چی که برگه نیست 
نشد هم تک ماده میزنی

نشد هم شهریور میری

چون داخلیه مشکلی پیش نمیاد

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> دیگه کلا راهم نمیدن؟
> یا مثلا باید بری برای سال بعد


*نه عزیز امسال نمیذارن بری
سال بعد حله 
ولی نگران نباش قبولی

*

----------


## Wild Rose

> دیگه کلا راهم نمیدن؟
> یا مثلا باید بری برای سال بعد


کلا؟ :Yahoo (21): 
نه بابا...
میره واس سال بعد...
خو شهریور بخون پاس کن دیگه :Yahoo (21): 
تازه داخلی هم هست...میتونی با دبیران گرامی پای میز مذاکره بشینی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Wild Rose

تک ماده هم نکته ی خوبیه :Yahoo (4): 
خیلی خوبه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fargo

> تک ماده هم نکته ی خوبیه
> خیلی خوبه


برگه رو خالی دادم به تک ماده نمیرسه :Yahoo (4): 
اخه هیچی بلد نبودم :Yahoo (21): 
اخه من کلا دارم رو درس های دیگم کار میکنم شیمی صفر صفرم

----------


## Wild Rose

> برگه رو خالی دادم به تک ماده نمیرسه
> اخه هیچی بلد نبودم


خسته نباشی دلاور :Yahoo (21): 
بعد کنکورت بشین واس شهریور بخون :Yahoo (21): 
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohsen..

نگران نباش شهریور پاس میکنی دیگه باو 
منم یه شیمی دارم شهریور پاس میکنم

----------


## -Sara-

> سلام
> دوستان من شنیدم اگه امتحانات نهایی پیش رو بیوفتی نمیتونی برای ورودی دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی حتی اگه کنکور رو خوب داده باشی؟
> مطمعنم که شیمی وهندسه تحلیلی رو میوفتم
> دوتا شونم داخلی هستش میشه کاری انجام بدی


...داخلیه دیگه شاید نمره بهت بدن پاس بشی.....شهریورم پاس نشی ورودی مهر نمیشی دی باید بری پاس کنی میشی ورودی بهمن...دی پاس نشدی دوباره میره خرداد میشی ورودی مهر ۹۷

----------

